# Tax Bill comparison tool



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

By no means perfect, and could be misleading for those who don't understand the inputs, but i'll just set this here:

http://taxplancalculator.com/

It doesn't factor in some adjustments that may be on the chopping block, but it gives you a good idea.

Self employment taxes will remain unchanged through the new bill, so you will still owe 15.3% in self-employment taxes, and still get an adjustment for 1/2 of the tax as an above the line deduction.


----------



## since05/16 (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks for posting this.


----------

